# Notebook oder Pc



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Ihr entscheidet was ich mir nun kaufen soll!

Intel® CentrinoT Duo Mobiltechnologie; Intel® CoreT Duo 2 Prozessor T7200 (2.00 GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 667MHz FS
Original Windows® XP Home Edition (OEM3))
1024 MB Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
17" WUXGA (1920x1200) TrueLifeT TFT-Display
80 GB** SATA Festplatte
Grafikkarte  
256 MB nVidia® GeForceT Go 7900 

Das wären die Daten meines Notebooks.

Beim Computer nur ne größere Festplatte... (800G aber ich habe auch noch 1 Externe (250G


----------



## hurb (5. November 2006)

Ganz klar: Computer!!!

Habe LapTop und Computer und finde Computer viel besser... Später kannst du noch alles leicht umbauen und neue Sachen einbauen... Wenns Gehäuse oder Mainboard mit den Plätzen nicht reicht kaufst du dir Ersatz, mit dem LapTop geht das nicht... 2 RAM Riegel und das Ding is voll... Dann wars das...

Aus Erfahrung is es bei mir so:
Geh ich mit Computer zur LAN ist das Auto voll, wegen PC, Monitor, Tastatur, Kabeln, etc.

Geh ich mit LapTop zur LAN möcht ich natürlich nicht auf dieser drecks Notebook Tastatur zockjen und auch eine Maus muss her.. Auf mein 19" Feeling verzichte ich auch nur ungern... FAZIT: ich geh mit LapTop und Tastatur, Monitor, Maus, Kabeln und dem ganzen Scheiß...
Da kann ich auch gleich meinen Computer nehm!

LapTop ist praktisch für kleinere Sachen: Briefe schreiben, Musik, etc. Sobald du zocken willst und dein PC wirklich beanspruchen willst nimmst du auf Grund von modding/Monitor/Tastatur/Maus lieber einen richtigen Computer...
Also: Ganz klar Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch Fragen?


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

hurb schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Computer!!!
> 
> Habe LapTop und Computer und finde Computer viel besser... Später kannst du noch alles leicht umbauen und neue Sachen einbauen... Wenns Gehäuse oder Mainboard mit den Plätzen nicht reicht kaufst du dir Ersatz, mit dem LapTop geht das nicht... 2 RAM Riegel und das Ding is voll... Dann wars das...
> 
> ...



danke


----------



## S!D (5. November 2006)

Leider muss man noch erwähnen das ein vergleichbarer Laptop immer was mehr kosten.
Sonst kann ich hurb nur zustimmen


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

S!D schrieb:


> Leider muss man noch erwähnen das ein vergleichbarer Laptop immer was mehr kosten.
> Sonst kann ich hurb nur zustimmen


Also Computer... ich warte noch bis heut abend und dann wird bestellt


----------

